# King Size American frame build dates



## ricobike

Since I'm a bit taller (6' 1"), I've always been intrigued by the King Size American.  A bike made for me!  So over the years, when I've seen them at swap meets, I've bought them.  Most have them have just been bare frames or basket cases that I figured i would build up into riders which I've done with a couple.

So the other day I thought I would look up the serial numbers on the frames to find out their build dates.  Out of 4 frames, this is what I found:

C228395 - Mar 15, 1962 - Blue
C228599 - Mar 15, 1962 - Black
C228831 - Mar 15, 1962 - Black
B322774 - Feb 11, 1963 - Black

Notice any similarities?  I guess it makes sense that since the frame was a low production frame and probably required some retooling to make that they had runs of them on specific days. It just seems like an odd coincidence out of such a low number of frames, that all of the 62's I have were built on the same day.  I'm wondering if others that have King Size Americans have similar serial numbers on their frames.

Anybody care to share their KSA serials?


----------



## Freqman1

I think you are onto something there. I don't think you could randomly pick four frames from say a Corvette and have them even close. It will be interesting to see what other KSA owners have. V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn

@Pantmaker


----------



## Pantmaker

sweet...I love this stuff. I have 6 or 7 KS bikes. I'll post some numbers later too.


----------



## GTs58

No doubt the KS frames were built in a batch or two throughout the year. Here's the Corvette 5 speed Registry if you're interested in seeing some grouped up production dates on a specific model. Note the L1XXXXX 11/27/61 SN's were the new 1962 bikes.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-corvette-5-speed-registry.38742/


*KING SIZE AMERICAN REGISTRY*​

Member   Serial Date  Color Other


KingSized HD....................M12993X...12/13/1961... Rad. Blue  All there and original, One owner
fattyre   ..............................M130185... 12/14/1961... N/A
irideiam ............................A234318... 1/29/1962... Black
KingSized HD ................. A2343XX... 1/29/1962... N/A
schwinnbikebobb  ...........A2343XX... 1/29/1962... Green
Arfsaidthebee ................ A234412... 1/29/1962... Red HD
KingSized HD...................A23452X... 1/29/1962... Was R. Red....Frame set
irideiam ............................A234600... 1/29/1962... Black
irideiam ............................A235018... 1/30/1962... Red...  King Size Heavy Duty
GTV...................................A235317... 1/30/1962... Black
PCHiggin  .........................C228395... 3/15/1962... Blue
Pantmaker  .......................C228397... 3/15/1962... Blue
Israel Gonzalez  ...............C228398... 3/15/1962... N/A
ricobike  ............................C228599... 3/15/1962... Black
ricobike  ............................C228831... 3/15/1962... Black
Arfsaidthebee (Scott) ......C228835... 3/15/1962... Red
Pantmaker  .......................D215614... 4/4/1962... Black
ricobike  ............................B322774... 2/11/1963... Black
irideiam ............................D434718... 4/13/1964... Red
bobdenver1961  ...............D435823... 4/13/1964... Black


----------



## ricobike

Yeah, after I thought about it for a minute, I realized it wasn't too surprising, but I did find it interesting.  Probably would be an easier registry than the 5 speed Corvettes because of that, every bike for each year has the same date! (or 2 or 3).  At this point I guess I'm just curious of how many dates during the year they were produced.  I was also surprised that I had a one with a 1963 date since they weren't listed in the catalog for that year.

Here's a picture of my only complete original since everyone likes pictures


----------



## island schwinn

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1963.html
They were in the 63 catalog


----------



## GTs58

Things like this interest me also. One of the reasons I started the Corvette Registry. I hope all the other KS American owners chime in with their SN's. Would be interesting to see how many different production days there were.

The KS Americans were built during the 63 model year. Model A-13


----------



## ricobike

Awesome.  Now I'm wondering how I haven't stumbled upon this info before.  Thanks for sharing!  Very helpful.


----------



## fattyre

My King Size's serial # is M130185


----------



## Pantmaker

Here's one of them.


----------



## ricobike

fattyre said:


> My King Size's serial # is M130185



  Ooooo, an early one!  12/14/1961.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ricobike

Pantmaker said:


> Here's one of them.View attachment 450804 View attachment 450806




A month later than mine.  D215614 is 4/4/1962.  Beautiful condition!   One of my frames is a black original like this.  It's missing it's fenders though.  I have a set of housepainted black fenders from one of the other frames, this makes me think I might try to get the paint off of those fenders and see if I can make the bike look like yours.  I can tell that the paint on that frame is shot.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## island schwinn

ricobike said:


> Ooooo, an early one!  12/14/1961.  Thanks for sharing!



This is a 62 model.a very late 61 number would be built as next year's model.


----------



## ricobike

island schwinn said:


> This is a 62 model.a very late 61 number would be built as next year's model.




1962 was the first year for the King Size American so that makes sense.


----------



## KingSized HD

My KS is A2343XX, 01-29-62.


----------



## ricobike

KingSized HD said:


> My KS is A2343XX, 01-29-62.




Wow, another 1962 date.  It's looking like mine are an odd coincidence.  Thanks for sharing KingSized HD!


----------



## Pantmaker

Here's my blue KS American.


----------



## ricobike

Pantmaker said:


> Here's my blue KS American.View attachment 451068 View attachment 451069




Whoa, 2 higher than my blue KSA.  What are the odds of that?


----------



## Pantmaker

Our bikes were factory brothers!


----------



## Pantmaker

Dang...I have twin boys...how cool would consecutive numbers be?


----------



## ricobike

This is the closest I've seen.  I think it needs a side by side for posterity .


----------



## Pantmaker

ricobike said:


> This is the closest I've seen.  I think it needs a side by side for posterity .
> 
> View attachment 451347 View attachment 451348



Man I love that you did this photo.


----------



## bobdenver1961

1964 King Size. Production Date 4/13/64


----------



## ricobike

bobdenver1961 said:


> 1964 King Size. Production Date 4/13/64




Latest one yet, and the first picture with chrome fenders.  Bike looks like it's NOS, thanks for posting !


----------



## Livmojoe

Long time lurker and haven't posted in a while.  I have a blue KS frame that a buddy gave me years ago.  Its just the frame and matching KS guard.  I've since found a matching radiant blue fork and extended/grafted on a longer steer tube.  The hard part was trying to find the fenders.  Due to the larger geometry of the frame the fender mounting hole at the seat stay bridge aligns at a slightly different position radially on the fender (if that makes sense).  Its like 3/8-1/2" off from a reg size middleweight fender.
The black KS above with the chrome fenders reminded me of this... quirky fun fact; Twinn (Tandem) middleweight fenders have the same hole position and fit a KS frame perfectly.


----------



## bobdenver1961

Great info!

"The black KS above with the chrome fenders reminded me of this... quirky fun fact; Twinn (Tandem) middleweight fenders have the same hole position and fit a KS frame perfectly."


----------



## ricobike

Livmojoe said:


> Long time lurker and haven't posted in a while.  I have a blue KS frame that a buddy gave me years ago.  Its just the frame and matching KS guard.  I've since found a matching radiant blue fork and extended/grafted on a longer steer tube.  The hard part was trying to find the fenders.  Due to the larger geometry of the frame the fender mounting hole at the seat stay bridge aligns at a slightly different position radially on the fender (if that makes sense).  Its like 3/8-1/2" off from a reg size middleweight fender.
> The black KS above with the chrome fenders reminded me of this... quirky fun fact; Twinn (Tandem) middleweight fenders have the same hole position and fit a KS frame perfectly.




That IS great info!  I knew there was a reason I shouldn't have sold that tandem .  Thanks for the info!


----------



## morton

What is the frame size for the Kings?  Are all 23"?


----------



## ricobike

Good question.  Measured from middle of the bottom bracket crank hole to top of the seat tube, the standard cantilever Schwinn frame is approximately 18.5 inches.  The king size frames are 20".


----------



## Arfsaidthebee

KingSized HD said:


> My KS is A2343XX, 01-29-62.




Here is my Model A19, 1962 Red, Heavy Duty, King Size...
A234412 - 01/29/1962


----------



## KingSized HD

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Here is my Model A19, 1962 Red, Heavy Duty, King Size...
> A234412 - 01/29/1962
> 
> Same build date as mine! Maybe they did have common KS build dates.


----------



## ricobike

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Here is my Model A19, 1962 Red, Heavy Duty, King Size...
> A234412 - 01/29/1962




Another pair of brothers!  Also the first red and first HD model posted.  I wasn't aware that they made the HD version so early in the run, I thought that came later so I learned something.  Beautiful bike in fantastic condition.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

OK  Lets make them triplets on 1/29/62    Here is mine  A2 343XX   Wonder how close it is to King Sizes?


----------



## ricobike

schwinnbikebobb said:


> OK  Lets make them triplets on 1/29/62    Here is mine  A2 343XX   Wonder how close it is to King Sizes?
> 
> View attachment 455876




Oh my, one of my favorite Schwinn colors.  I just bought a Wasp last week in this color and I have a Starlet in that color too.  Beautiful bike and condition.  Starting to get some continuity here.  Who's going to show their full serial first?  Don't worry, they won't have their identity stolen .

I am compiling a list of these similar to what GTs58 does for the Corvette 5 speed registry, but there's no way for me to post it unless I just keep creating replies which would be obnoxious.  I had hoped I could just edit my first post and put it there but I guess the forum software locks it and prevents edits after a certain amount of time.


----------



## GTs58

ricobike said:


> I am compiling a list of these similar to what GTs58 does for the Corvette 5 speed registry, but there's no way for me to post it unless I just keep creating replies which would be obnoxious.  I had hoped I could just edit my first post and put it there but I guess the forum software locks it and prevents edits after a certain amount of time.




Lets get the list posted in Post #1.... Sent you a PM.


----------



## Tom Roberts

herd my American. Oct61


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Roberts

Pantmaker said:


> Here's one of them.View attachment 450804 View attachment 450806




10/26/61


----------



## ricobike

Pantmaker said:


> Dang...I have twin boys...how cool would consecutive numbers be?




So I don't have any pictures, but I checked my friend Israel Gonzalez's serial number on his King Size American after we came back from the Ann Arbor Show, and you won't believe it, but it's C228398, one after yours.  Crazy.


----------



## Pantmaker

schwinnbikebobb said:


> OK  Lets make them triplets on 1/29/62    Here is mine  A2 343XX   Wonder how close it is to King Sizes?
> 
> View attachment 455876



That is killer. I'll post my green KSHD American tomorrow.


----------



## Pantmaker

ricobike said:


> So I don't have any pictures, but I checked my friend Israel Gonzalez's serial number on his King Size American after we came back from the Ann Arbor Show, and you won't believe it, but it's C228398, one after yours.  Crazy.



No freakin way!?!


----------



## Pantmaker

Livmojoe said:


> Long time lurker and haven't posted in a while.  I have a blue KS frame that a buddy gave me years ago.  Its just the frame and matching KS guard.  I've since found a matching radiant blue fork and extended/grafted on a longer steer tube.  The hard part was trying to find the fenders.  Due to the larger geometry of the frame the fender mounting hole at the seat stay bridge aligns at a slightly different position radially on the fender (if that makes sense).  Its like 3/8-1/2" off from a reg size middleweight fender.
> The black KS above with the chrome fenders reminded me of this... quirky fun fact; Twinn (Tandem) middleweight fenders have the same hole position and fit a KS frame perfectly.



Man I love everything about this post and the gem about the fender parity is awesome.


----------



## island schwinn

I wonder if the 65 models had the close sequence serial numbers.of course it wasn't an American by that time.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

We're there ever any king size models made other than the American? A friend has a speedster in original blue paint and he sent me some pics and it sure looks like it could be a bigger frame. May just be an illusion. Just curious what you guys new. I'm on the hunt for one of these big bikes.


----------



## rhenning

There was more than one size Speedster frame none of which are called King Size.  For than matter most lightweights camr in 3 sizes also.  Usually 19, 21 and 23 inches.  Some like the Varsity could also be also gotten in 25 and maybe 27 inch frames.  Roger


----------



## GTs58

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> We're there ever any king size models made other than the American? A friend has a speedster in original blue paint and he sent me some pics and it sure looks like it could be a bigger frame. May just be an illusion. Just curious what you guys new. I'm on the hunt for one of these big bikes.




As far as the cantilever frame goes, there were only two models post war that had larger frames for a short time, the American and the Heavy Duty.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee

My buddy Scott came over for a ride today and he brought his 1962 Schwinn King Size American...a radiant red beauty...




 

Serial # C228835...March 15, 1962...a Model A18.



 

Scott riding the '62 with my friend Johnny....


----------



## island schwinn

Arfsaidthebee said:


> My buddy Scott came over for a ride today and he brought his 1962 Schwinn King Size American...a radiant red beauty...
> 
> View attachment 684813
> 
> Serial # C228835...March 15, 1962...a Model A18.
> 
> View attachment 684814
> 
> Scott riding the '62 with my friend Johnny....
> 
> View attachment 684815



Did you ride Niles canyon ? Pretty sure that ride was today.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee

Yes...We rode up/down Niles Canyon, closed to cars all day.  See post #7594 in "What bike did you ride today?" to see our ride...Lots of people riding, walking, skating, ...

Great day in Niles Canyon today!...


----------



## GTs58

Time to chime in @ricobike   A nuther C22xxxx number..


----------



## ricobike

GTs58 said:


> Time to chime in @ricobike   A nuther C22xxxx number..




Yep, and 4 numbers after one of mine.  I wanted to get a picture of my serial, but it's buried at the moment.  I'll post it when it gets unburied.  In the meantime, here's a few pictures of another KS frame I have.


----------



## KingSized HD

Picked up another King Size F&F with the same frame date as my first one, 1-29-62. Both were originally Radiant Red (per fork steerer). May be tough but will try to bring this back to OG rad red.
New frame #A23452X


----------



## ricobike

KingSized HD said:


> Picked up another King Size F&F with the same frame date as my first one, 1-29-62. Both were originally Radiant Red (per fork steerer). May be tough but will try to bring this back to OG rad red.
> New frame #A23452X




3/15/1962 is in the lead with 6 frames known, but 1/29/1962 is coming up fast with 4 now .


----------



## Livmojoe

Had a chance to check the serial number on my Radiant Blue KS American.  Chalk another one up for March 15th of '62.  Mine is C228187


----------



## ricobike

Livmojoe said:


> Had a chance to check the serial number on my Radiant Blue KS American.  Chalk another one up for March 15th of '62.  Mine is C228187




Very cool.  Earliest of the ides of March dates so far!


----------



## GTs58

Livmojoe said:


> Had a chance to check the serial number on my Radiant Blue KS American.  Chalk another one up for March 15th of '62.  Mine is C228187




Do you have some pictures for us?


----------



## ricobike

OK, I have my buddy Israel's bike here for a resto.  Here's something you don't see every day...


----------



## Talewinds

Being 6'4", it's difficult to ride these old bikes I love so much. I probably need to find one of these KS's.


----------



## KingSized HD

Bought from the family of the original owner, totally original Rad Blue single speed. #M12993X built 12/13/1961


----------



## GTs58

Nice one Pete! Got you on the list here, page one. 



If I missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## GTV

Cool thread 
I had been keeping my eye out for an original paint black ‘62 for a few years before I stumbled upon this bike on eBay a couple years ago. 1962 was the only year this model had painted fenders, which I prefer. It was just a frame/fork, chain guard, and fenders. I had a bunch of parts from a pair of 63’s in stock, a his/hers Typhoon and Hollywood. So I robbed the kickback wheelset from the Typhoon and some other odds and ends to make the King Size a rider again. Sadly I’ve been considering selling it as it just doesn’t get the miles it deserves 
And ohh yeah, it’s a A235317, which I believe makes it a Jan 30, 1962 build. It looks like Jan 29th is the oldest?
Edit: I see now that there were a few built in late '61


----------



## irideiam

Here are the one's I own or have owned and sold over the years, kept all the serial numbers in a spreadsheet:

BLACK 62 KSA A234318 Monday, January 29, 1962
BLACK 62 KSA A234600 Monday, January 29, 1962
RED 62 KSAHD A235018 Tuesday, January 30, 1962
RED 64 KSA D434718 Monday, April 13, 1964
RED 65 KSHD JA96998 Wednesday, September 29, 1965
BLACK 65 KSHD LA23145 Thursday, November 11, 1965


----------



## GTV

Could we get the post on the first page updated with the new numbers? Much appreciated!


----------



## GTs58

GTV said:


> Could we get the post on the first page updated with the new numbers? Much appreciated!





Okay, I'll get right on it.  The OP should send me a PM letting me know I'm behind on my homework. 

By the way, the serial date is not the build date. It's the date the SN was stamped on the component prior to any frame building.


----------



## irideiam

GTs58, 

Shall we move the *KING SIZE AMERICAN REGISTRY* to it's own post, and call in *SCHWINN KING SIZE MIDDLEWEIGHT REGISTRY*, to include all models that used the frame:
KSA 62-64 (includes 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
KSAHD 62-63 (includes 61 frame dates for 62 year model)
HD 64-65

 I will volunteer to  keep it up if you'd like. Thanks


----------



## ricobike

GTs58 said:


> Okay, I'll get right on it.  The OP should send me a PM letting me know I'm behind on my homework. .




Yeah my bad .  I'm OK with whatever you guys want to do with this.  At this point @irideiam looks like he probably has more King Size's than I .


----------



## GTs58

ricobike said:


> Yeah my bad .  I'm OK with whatever you guys want to do with this.  At this point @irideiam looks like he probably has more King Size's than I .




Hopefully Dave will give him the power to edit so he can keep the list updated.


----------



## irideiam

Is it Dave Stromberger that I need to send the PM to?


----------



## GTs58

irideiam said:


> Is it Dave Stromberger that I need to send the PM to?




Yep!


----------



## irideiam

GTs58 said:


> Yep!



Have edit ability now, working on compiling the registry , I'll post it in a separate thread. Will post the link here when it's up.


----------



## irideiam

irideiam said:


> Have edit ability now, working on compiling the registry , I'll post it in a separate thread. Will post the link here when it's up.




Enjoy the King Size Registry & Research Project:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-king-size-registry-research-project.126932/


----------



## oquinn

ricobike said:


> Since I'm a bit taller (6' 1"), I've always been intrigued by the King Size American.  A bike made for me!  So over the years, when I've seen them at swap meets, I've bought them.  Most have them have just been bare frames or basket cases that I figured i would build up into riders which I've done with a couple.
> 
> So the other day I thought I would look up the serial numbers on the frames to find out their build dates.  Out of 4 frames, this is what I found:
> 
> C228395 - Mar 15, 1962 - Blue
> C228599 - Mar 15, 1962 - Black
> C228831 - Mar 15, 1962 - Black
> B322774 - Feb 11, 1963 - Black
> 
> Notice any similarities?  I guess it makes sense that since the frame was a low production frame and probably required some retooling to make that they had runs of them on specific days. It just seems like an odd coincidence out of such a low number of frames, that all of the 62's I have were built on the same day.  I'm wondering if others that have King Size Americans have similar serial numbers on their frames.
> 
> Anybody care to share their KSA serials?



where could a person find one. Were the wheels bigger?


----------



## GTs58

oquinn said:


> where could a person find one. Were the wheels bigger?




I believe a couple were listed and sold here recently on the Cabe. I think [U]irideiam[/U] had one or a frame for sale also. 

Only thing special on the KS was the frame and fork.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

GTs58 said:


> Only thing special on the KS was the frame and fork.



I believe the rear fender as well? I have yet to try, but I thought I had read on here somewhere the standard holes don't quite line up.
I just acquired a frame set from @irideiam. Looking forward to building it up.


----------



## irideiam

Dizzle Problems said:


> I believe the rear fender as well? I have yet to try, but I thought I had read on here somewhere the standard holes don't quite line up.
> I just acquired a frame set from @irideiam. Looking forward to building it up.




The rear fender is different in where it is drilled to attach to the seat stay at a higher point. Of coarse the screening on the chain guard is different in that it denotes "King Size" from 1961-1964. In 1965 the King Size and standard frame Heavy Duti  used the same screening on the guard and did not denote "King Size"


----------

